

A Hacker's resume (Jon Lech Johansen) - Ultrapreneur
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Lech_Johansen

======
kcl
I don't see what languages he's good at. Forward it John in IT-HR, maybe he
has something for him.

------
chmac
The subject is a little misleading, it's not a resume nor related to
employment, but it is a good history of breaking encryption.

------
Tichy
How does he earn money?

------
sudhirc
quite an impressive resume

